# Funny news about my Widows



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

So, a few days ago, I found my loupe which had been lost for months. Was excited to view the trichomes, which were mostly clear, partly cloudy. I don't want couch-lock. I decided to put my two autos under my desk in darkness for 48 hours. After 36 hours, I took a look. They are not ready to give up the ghost. Still green, more trichomes. Today they are back outside in filtered light. Go figure!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 27, 2021)

You can use a camera too, get a good close up and then enlarge it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

That’s hilarious!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> That’s hilarious!


My Dog is biger


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Dog is biger



Are you posting on the right topic? I didn't post a current pic of my buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Roster doesn't care if it's the wrong thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Are you posting on the right topic? I didn't post a current pic of my buds.


well why not inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

*Well, to be honest, my buds are bigger than a yorkie's ****, but smaller than a rottie's ****. I have been pack leader to five rotties. They all lived to thirteen, which is ancient in rottie years!*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*My gosh, that 36 hours under my desk is working wonders. I thought I had seen cloudy trichomes. Today they look clear and more numerous. I'm giving those ladies more time!

By the way, you know me, the trichomes look like penises.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

mistake


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



'scuse me, I 'll take my trichomes or vibrator!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Widows are in limbo, dry soil, but green and not wilting . Trichomes pretty clearish and do seem to be increasing, but buds not really increasing, maybe swelling a little.

What should I do right now. Water?*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Time is of the essence here, all joking aside. I have done tons of research to prevent repetitive questions. Please assist.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*Know y'all are busy. Just put some liquid nutes and rainwater in big bowls and set my pots in them. We shall see.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2021)

Feed Bloom Ferts and water. Pretty simple.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Feed Bloom Ferts and water. Pretty simple.


If she is close to harvest would not nutes be bad just a water only


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*Let them sit in a bottom feed of liquid bloom solution overnight. Drained off excess this a.m. Today, just in a bit of water, slow absorption from bottom.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Generally as a rule if you are 2 weeks out from harvest you stop all nutes  so the bud does not have all the chems (salts still inside the buds) makes a cleaner and better burner bud, Some call it a flush but it is just really replacing the nute mix with plain phed water. 6.5 ph
This way during the last 2 weeks the plant uses up all the feed salts to rid the plant of it.


----------

